
Reality doesn’t exist until we measure it, quantum experiment confirms - Rockslide
http://www.sciencealert.com/reality-doesn-t-exist-until-we-measure-it-quantum-experiment-confirms
======
hangars
I think that too many are calling this magic, or liking it to paranormal, but
50 years from now we will look back and it will be no more normal than the law
of gravity, or other physical 'givens' of the universe

